# Best thick application over latex based drylock waterpoofed concrete basement wall



## gfccpa (Dec 1, 2011)

What is best stucco or joint compound or other thick finish to apply over previously latex based waterproofed basement concrete walls?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it your really trying to do? If you trying to go for a smooth wall I'd use more Dri-Loc applyed with a wide roofing brush then wipe over it with a 14" drywall knife, A few coats and it can look like drywall, not leak and should never get brown stains like you would if you tryed stucco or plaster.
Dri-Loc can also be tinted.


----------

